

Hooking Up With Tinder – An Older Man's Story - smacktoward
http://www.mensjournal.com/adventure/outdoor/hooking-up-with-tinder-20140424

======
jgeorge
34 is an older man now? Geez, I guess I should go check myself into the
nursing home now and beat the rush.

------
typicalrunt
Older man? He's 34. Jeez.

